# Scraping away all the gravel, help



## Hobo2 (Feb 18, 2011)

It doesn't seem to matter if I back drag, or plow forward (forward is the worst), I still manage to remove gravel. I've tried to lower my shoes, but I keep scraping my gravel away anyway, ugh. If I try to float the plow by not dropping it all the way down, the hills in my driveway end up looking like a roller-coaster of no snow and deep snow. Do any of you have any suggestions?

By the way, I just got a MD 68 Snowdog mounted to my 1985 Ford F250.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*gravel grabber*



Hobo2;1245433 said:


> It doesn't seem to matter if I back drag, or plow forward (forward is the worst), I still manage to remove gravel. I've tried to lower my shoes, but I keep scraping my gravel away anyway, ugh. If I try to float the plow by not dropping it all the way down, the hills in my driveway end up looking like a roller-coaster of no snow and deep snow. Do any of you have any suggestions?
> 
> By the way, I just got a MD 68 Snowdog mounted to my 1985 Ford F250.


All you need is to buy a length or 2 of schedule 80 plastic conduit (Grey in Color), cut it to length, then cut a slit in it and slide it on the plow edge.


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw in the forums somewhere that guys take a piece of pipe and mount it to the bottom of the cutting edge for gravel. Still moves the snow well but doesnt dig up the gravel. Sounded like a smart idea to me.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

What holds the pipe or plastic on the edge?


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

this guy has a great way of doing it

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103504

very intuitive on his part.


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

some more ways of doing it here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3


----------



## Hobo2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for responding!

The pipe is a great idea! I see he put it on the front of the cutting edge though, I wounder if it would work putting it on the back, for back dragging. Plus, do you think he still uses his shoes?


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm i dont know about the back drag. I do know those guys take their shoes off though. One guy was selling a brand new pair.


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

his backdrag and his pipe are two different animals. Each one mounted differently. I bet you could mount a pipe even with your cutting edge so that when you backdrag you use the pipe and when you push you utilize the cutting edge. Just mount it in reverse of the way they did i guess


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

My gravel driveway is 1500 ft long and the pipe with the slit is the way to go. I have a steel 2" pipe slit down the middle and attached to the blade with some side straps. GET rid of the shoes they do nothing but make a mess on gravel roads, once the ground is frozen solid then i take off the pipe and plow as normal...


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the only things that should have shoes on in the winter is......YOUR FEET


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I was just talking about this problem with one of the guys I work with yesterday. He took a 2" pipe and set the plow down on top of it, no slit cut in the pipe. Once he had it lined up how he wanted, he lined up 4 peices of flat stock with the bolt holes for the cutting edge and welded them to the pipe.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

had to plow a gravel drive last winter.... just dropped the blade to the surface and lifted it up slightly above the gravel and plowed..... not going to get it perfect, but, it is what it is... they were fine with it.


----------

